# Any luck with those pink worms?



## j1337 (Nov 29, 2012)

Just curious to see if anyone out there has had any luck with those pink rubber worms?


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

If your talking about the small power bait ones then yes, under a float. Not a huge producer for me though


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Nope


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

They are good on stockers for the small lakes. They produce like hell for my kids. I haven't done much with them in the streams


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Small jighead threaded or rigged wacky. Under a float or hopped.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I would rather use a 3" berkley power grub if I'm going to use plastics. I have caught more than I can count over the years using a power grub. It is crazy deadly under the right conditions. I have only tried trout worms a couple times and got nothing, so I won't be using those any time soon personally.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

I haven't had much luck with those pink worms but know guys who have. I have caught more steelhead on plastics over the last couple of years than anything else.


----------



## CatchemChrome (Mar 19, 2013)

Try using the brown ones. I've only ever had luck with the pink ones in the Niagara River but the browns ones worked great for me last spring in the Ohio tribs. I like using the Venom jig heads and the Super Jig heads 1/80oz. I've caught a lot of fish on the brown worms.


----------



## Flowie (Jul 2, 2015)

I tried a 5 in pink worm....it worked.


----------

